# Beaglebone Black console problem



## Andreas Schmidt (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD and the BeagleBone Black. I successfully installed FreeBSD 10.1 on the BBB and everything works fine with one exception:
I use a PL2303 based USB serial console cable which connects to an iMac. This works fine until the iMac goes into sleep mode. Then ssh sessions to the BBB stop responding. On wakeup of the iMac I find the FreeBSD console in kdb and I have to type "cont" to resume normal operation. It seems as if the sleep mode generates a break signal.

Now my questions are:   
- Is this a problem with the cable or a a known/normal behavior?
- Do I have to rebuild the kernel to disable kdb on break or are there other possibilities?

I don't want to let the iMac run 24x7.


----------

